# Fatties, Part one - how I make them



## gmc2003

Hopefully this will explain how I make my fatties. It's very similar to how many others on this site make them - It should be since I learned how to make them here. Please excuse any of my directions that aren't clear(I will reread this in the morning and make corrections). I smoked some wings this evening and managed to put a few cold PBR's down the old gullet.


The two most essential items. 1 gallon zip lock bags(they don't have to be the freezer style), and the sausage of your choice. I use about a pound and a quarter of sausage for each fattie.







Put your sausage into the bag and trim off the two bottom corners. This will allow the air to escape.






Flatten the sausage with the palm of your hand to start. It makes rolling it easier.






To flattened use a roller and fill the entire bag evenly.






Put a peice of plastic wrap down on the counter so the rolling process will be easier. This will also be used when forming the fattie.






Cut away the top of the plactic bag. Exposing one side of the sausage.






Cover the sausage with a piece of parchment or wax paper.






Carefully flip the sausage over on the plastic wrap.






and remove the rest of the zip lock bag.





Now lets add some topping. This is a meat lovers fatty. So it has ham, pepperoni, proscuitto, pulled pork, blended pizza cheese and pizza sauce. First layer is the ham. I like to use the bigger slices as the first layer. They make a good barrier to help prevent blowouts.






Then add your additional toppings. Keeping in mind to not go to close to the edges of the fatty.






I like to use shredded cheese in my fatties they seem to roll better.






Using shredded cheese also allows the sauce to sink into the cheese so it doesn't squeeze out as much.






The yodeling  process. Carefully roll the parchment paper upwards. Leaving the plastic wrap on the counter. As your rolling try to keep the sausage tight to itself. Also once you've rolled the fattie up a quarter of a turn slide the whole fattie back to the edge of the plastic wrap.





You should end up with something that looks like this in the center of the plastic wrap.






Completely cover the fattie with the plastic wrap, twist the ends and spin it around a few times to tighten it up. Then set it in the refrigerator.






This is the end of part 1. Part 2 will be the weave. Thanks for looking and feel free to offer up any tips.

Chris


----------



## jaxgatorz

That's the same way I do them !!  Oh wait, I learned how from here too :D:D... Great step by step for first timers ..


----------



## dwdunlap

gmc2003 said:


> Hopefully this will explain how I make my fatties. It's very similar to how many others on this site make them - It should be since I learned how to make them here. Please excuse any of my directions that aren't clear(I will reread this in the morning and make corrections). I smoked some wings this evening and managed to put a few cold PBR's down the old gullet.
> 
> 
> The two most essential items. 1 gallon zip lock bags(they don't have to be the freezer style), and the sausage of your choice. I use about a pound and a quarter of sausage for each fattie.
> View attachment 365037
> 
> 
> Put your sausage into the bag and trim off the two bottom corners. This will allow the air to escape.
> View attachment 365038
> 
> 
> Flatten the sausage with the palm of your hand to start. It makes rolling it easier.
> View attachment 365033
> 
> 
> To flattened use a roller and fill the entire bag evenly.
> View attachment 365034
> 
> 
> Put a peice of plastic wrap down on the counter so the rolling process will be easier. This will also be used when forming the fattie.
> View attachment 365035
> 
> 
> Cut away the top of the plactic bag. Exposing one side of the sausage.
> View attachment 365036
> 
> 
> Cover the sausage with a piece of parchment or wax paper.
> View attachment 365041
> 
> 
> Carefully flip the sausage over on the plastic wrap.
> View attachment 365042
> 
> 
> and remove the rest of the zip lock bag.
> View attachment 365043
> 
> Now lets add some topping. This is a meat lovers fatty. So it has ham, pepperoni, proscuitto, pulled pork, blended pizza cheese and pizza sauce. First layer is the ham. I like to use the bigger slices as the first layer. They make a good barrier to help prevent blowouts.
> View attachment 365044
> 
> 
> Then add your additional toppings. Keeping in mind to not go to close to the edges of the fatty.
> View attachment 365040
> 
> 
> I like to use shredded cheese in my fatties they seem to roll better.
> View attachment 365047
> 
> 
> Using shredded cheese also allows the sauce to sink into the cheese so it doesn't squeeze out as much.
> View attachment 365050
> 
> 
> The yodeling  process. Carefully roll the parchment paper upwards. Leaving the plastic wrap on the counter. As your rolling try to keep the sausage tight to itself. Also once you've rolled the fattie up a quarter of a turn slide the whole fattie back to the edge of the plastic wrap.
> View attachment 365051
> 
> You should end up with something that looks like this in the center of the plastic wrap.
> View attachment 365048
> 
> 
> Completely cover the fattie with the plastic wrap, twist the ends and spin it around a few times to tighten it up. Then set it in the refrigerator.
> View attachment 365049
> 
> 
> This is the end of part 1. Part 2 will be the weave. Thanks for looking and feel free to offer up any tips.
> 
> Chris


----------



## dwdunlap

gmc2003 said:


> Hopefully this will explain how I make my fatties. It's very similar to how many others on this site make them - It should be since I learned how to make them here. Please excuse any of my directions that aren't clear(I will reread this in the morning and make corrections). I smoked some wings this evening and managed to put a few cold PBR's down the old gullet.
> 
> 
> The two most essential items. 1 gallon zip lock bags(they don't have to be the freezer style), and the sausage of your choice. I use about a pound and a quarter of sausage for each fattie.
> View attachment 365037
> 
> 
> Put your sausage into the bag and trim off the two bottom corners. This will allow the air to escape.
> View attachment 365038
> 
> 
> Flatten the sausage with the palm of your hand to start. It makes rolling it easier.
> View attachment 365033
> 
> 
> To flattened use a roller and fill the entire bag evenly.
> View attachment 365034
> 
> 
> Put a peice of plastic wrap down on the counter so the rolling process will be easier. This will also be used when forming the fattie.
> View attachment 365035
> 
> 
> Cut away the top of the plactic bag. Exposing one side of the sausage.
> View attachment 365036
> 
> 
> Cover the sausage with a piece of parchment or wax paper.
> View attachment 365041
> 
> 
> Carefully flip the sausage over on the plastic wrap.
> View attachment 365042
> 
> 
> and remove the rest of the zip lock bag.
> View attachment 365043
> 
> Now lets add some topping. This is a meat lovers fatty. So it has ham, pepperoni, proscuitto, pulled pork, blended pizza cheese and pizza sauce. First layer is the ham. I like to use the bigger slices as the first layer. They make a good barrier to help prevent blowouts.
> View attachment 365044
> 
> 
> Then add your additional toppings. Keeping in mind to not go to close to the edges of the fatty.
> View attachment 365040
> 
> 
> I like to use shredded cheese in my fatties they seem to roll better.
> View attachment 365047
> 
> 
> Using shredded cheese also allows the sauce to sink into the cheese so it doesn't squeeze out as much.
> View attachment 365050
> 
> 
> The yodeling  process. Carefully roll the parchment paper upwards. Leaving the plastic wrap on the counter. As your rolling try to keep the sausage tight to itself. Also once you've rolled the fattie up a quarter of a turn slide the whole fattie back to the edge of the plastic wrap.
> View attachment 365051
> 
> You should end up with something that looks like this in the center of the plastic wrap.
> View attachment 365048
> 
> 
> Completely cover the fattie with the plastic wrap, twist the ends and spin it around a few times to tighten it up. Then set it in the refrigerator.
> View attachment 365049
> 
> 
> This is the end of part 1. Part 2 will be the weave. Thanks for looking and feel free to offer up any tips.
> 
> Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq

Chris,
 Great write-up, great pictures  This is on my wish list of food items to smoke.  

I am following this thread, can’t wait for part 2.


----------



## gmc2003

jaxgatorz said:


> That's the same way I do them !!  Oh wait, I learned how from here too :D:D... Great step by step for first timers ..



Thanks for kind words and like Jax. Someone earlier mentioned that the tutorial most of us used had lost it's pictures during the site upgrade. Well since I knew I'd be making a couple for this weekend I thought I'd give it a go. I know it's not the original, but hopefully it will help someone with their first try. 



yankee2bbq said:


> Chris,
> Great write-up, great pictures  This is on my wish list of food items to smoke.
> 
> I am following this thread, can’t wait for part 2.



Thanks yankee, Our family loves these. Give it a whirl and let your imagination run wild with the filling. Just don't overstuff them(like I did on my first two attempts).

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

Thanks for the read dunlap. I hope this tutorial helps you out - as did the original when I did my first. 


Cfarmer, Bdskelly, and smoke23 thanks for the look and like appreciate it. 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE

...And don't be surprised if giggling comes over your shoulder at the last picture.... :D

Sure looks good! Not sure I could sell that to my crowd, but I want to try.
So, does one of these taste more of the sausage? Or a blend of many flavors?
And can I half the size, or might that ruin it?


----------



## gmc2003

SonnyE said:


> ...And don't be surprised if giggling comes over your shoulder at the last picture.... :D
> 
> Sure looks good! Not sure I could sell that to my crowd, but I want to try.
> So, does one of these taste more of the sausage? Or a blend of many flavors?
> And can I half the size, or might that ruin it?



It's more of a blended flavor. It depends on what was on the fork at the time you put it in your mouth. I haven't made them any smaller, but someone did do mini-fatties once. Sonny give it a try I'm sure it would be a hit with the G-kids. Thanks for the like.

Chris


----------



## george255

This seems pretty interesting and looks good, My question is I have a pit boss and I want to give it a try, do we cook this low and slow or 225ish? and for how long. Also would you recommend a light mopping or spray through the cooking process.


----------



## gmc2003

You can go low and slow. I usually go around 250* and cook until the internal is at least 165*. Most times I'll let it go a little further to get the bacon to the desired crispyness or you can crisp the bacon up in the oven under the broiler. No need to mop or spritz. I believe they average a couple of hrs at 250*. Remember you can stuff with whatever you like the skies really the limit. Let us know if you try it and show us some pictures.

Just a note: There are two other threads tied to this thread. One of them will explain the weave and the other will show the final product. Have fun.

Chris


----------



## iceman6409

Ok.  Question.  You wrap the fattie in plastic first and then put into fridge before the weave.  How long in the fridge?  Just until the weave is ready?  Also why wrap in plastic again and back in the fridge after the weave and for how long?


----------



## ab canuck

george255 said:


> This seems pretty interesting and looks good, My question is I have a pit boss and I want to give it a try, do we cook this low and slow or 225ish? and for how long. Also would you recommend a light mopping or spray through the cooking process.



 Hello George. Yep you can do this on your pit boss for sure, I do them quite often as they are a hit with the boys on the rig. I put them on at 225 for an hour to hour and a half till burger / meat is almost cooked then turn it up to 300 to crisp the bacon for 20-30mins. you can cook them at 250 to 300 as well. I like the longer slower to get more smoke in mine.


----------



## gmc2003

iceman6409 said:


> Ok.  Question.  You wrap the fattie in plastic first and then put into fridge before the weave.  How long in the fridge?  Just until the weave is ready?  Also why wrap in plastic again and back in the fridge after the weave and for how long?



I put the fatty in the fridge for safety reasons while I make the bacon weave. It also allows the fatty to firm up. Once the weave is done then take the fatty out of the fridge and combine the two. Post weave it doesn't matter how long you put it in the fridge. I usually make the fatty in the morning and smoke them later on that day or the next day. If your smokers ready then the fatty can go on right away. I will mention that the fatty along with the bacon will stay together better if you allow it to rest for an hour in the fridge wrapped up tight in the plastic.  

Give it a whirl and let us know how it turns out.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

george255 said:


> This seems pretty interesting and looks good, My question is I have a pit boss and I want to give it a try, do we cook this low and slow or 225ish? and for how long. Also would you recommend a light mopping or spray through the cooking process.



As Charlie said - yes you can. Heck if need be you could do it in an oven. My smoker like to ride it out at 250 so who am I to argue with it. I don't mop or spritz during cooking. The bacon has plenty of moisture. You can add some of your favorite rub to the outside of the bacon if you want to add another layer of flavor. If you try making one let us know how it turns out.

Chris


----------



## Pittmac68

I was told to ask about these. This a definite "To Do" list item. Thanks for the effort, look forward to part II


----------



## gmc2003

Thanks Pittmac, Give them a try and let us know how they turn out. 


Chris

Part 2 and 3 are out there


----------



## gmc2003

@NU2SMOKE @T2timmy @Swampworks and @js0813 

Thanks for the likes appreciate them.
Chris


----------



## pa42phigh

gmc2003 said:


> Hopefully this will explain how I make my fatties. It's very similar to how many others on this site make them - It should be since I learned how to make them here. Please excuse any of my directions that aren't clear(I will reread this in the morning and make corrections). I smoked some wings this evening and managed to put a few cold PBR's down the old gullet.
> 
> 
> The two most essential items. 1 gallon zip lock bags(they don't have to be the freezer style), and the sausage of your choice. I use about a pound and a quarter of sausage for each fattie.
> View attachment 365037
> 
> 
> Put your sausage into the bag and trim off the two bottom corners. This will allow the air to escape.
> View attachment 365038
> 
> 
> Flatten the sausage with the palm of your hand to start. It makes rolling it easier.
> View attachment 365033
> 
> 
> To flattened use a roller and fill the entire bag evenly.
> View attachment 365034
> 
> 
> Put a peice of plastic wrap down on the counter so the rolling process will be easier. This will also be used when forming the fattie.
> View attachment 365035
> 
> 
> Cut away the top of the plactic bag. Exposing one side of the sausage.
> View attachment 365036
> 
> 
> Cover the sausage with a piece of parchment or wax paper.
> View attachment 365041
> 
> 
> Carefully flip the sausage over on the plastic wrap.
> View attachment 365042
> 
> 
> and remove the rest of the zip lock bag.
> View attachment 365043
> 
> Now lets add some topping. This is a meat lovers fatty. So it has ham, pepperoni, proscuitto, pulled pork, blended pizza cheese and pizza sauce. First layer is the ham. I like to use the bigger slices as the first layer. They make a good barrier to help prevent blowouts.
> View attachment 365044
> 
> 
> Then add your additional toppings. Keeping in mind to not go to close to the edges of the fatty.
> View attachment 365040
> 
> 
> I like to use shredded cheese in my fatties they seem to roll better.
> View attachment 365047
> 
> 
> Using shredded cheese also allows the sauce to sink into the cheese so it doesn't squeeze out as much.
> View attachment 365050
> 
> 
> The yodeling  process. Carefully roll the parchment paper upwards. Leaving the plastic wrap on the counter. As your rolling try to keep the sausage tight to itself. Also once you've rolled the fattie up a quarter of a turn slide the whole fattie back to the edge of the plastic wrap.
> View attachment 365051
> 
> You should end up with something that looks like this in the center of the plastic wrap.
> View attachment 365048
> 
> 
> Completely cover the fattie with the plastic wrap, twist the ends and spin it around a few times to tighten it up. Then set it in the refrigerator.
> View attachment 365049
> 
> 
> This is the end of part 1. Part 2 will be the weave. Thanks for looking and feel free to offer up any tips.
> 
> Chris


It be great if someone could put these post in the sticky post  because of the Problem with the pictures in the one that is there.


----------



## gmc2003

pa42phigh said:


> It be great if someone could put these post in the sticky post  because of the Problem with the pictures in the one that is there.



Those  pictures got lost with the new format changeover unfortunately.  Thanks for the like pa42phigh I appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

negolien
 thank you for the like - appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

Kevinbthgrouse
 thanks for the like - much appreciated.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

CoolbreezeBBQ
 thanks for the like, appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## MamaMac

gmc2003 said:


> Hopefully this will explain how I make my fatties. It's very similar to how many others on this site make them - It should be since I learned how to make them here. Please excuse any of my directions that aren't clear(I will reread this in the morning and make corrections). I smoked some wings this evening and managed to put a few cold PBR's down the old gullet.
> 
> 
> The two most essential items. 1 gallon zip lock bags(they don't have to be the freezer style), and the sausage of your choice. I use about a pound and a quarter of sausage for each fattie.
> View attachment 365037
> 
> 
> Put your sausage into the bag and trim off the two bottom corners. This will allow the air to escape.
> View attachment 365038
> 
> 
> Flatten the sausage with the palm of your hand to start. It makes rolling it easier.
> View attachment 365033
> 
> 
> To flattened use a roller and fill the entire bag evenly.
> View attachment 365034
> 
> 
> Put a peice of plastic wrap down on the counter so the rolling process will be easier. This will also be used when forming the fattie.
> View attachment 365035
> 
> 
> Cut away the top of the plactic bag. Exposing one side of the sausage.
> View attachment 365036
> 
> 
> Cover the sausage with a piece of parchment or wax paper.
> View attachment 365041
> 
> 
> Carefully flip the sausage over on the plastic wrap.
> View attachment 365042
> 
> 
> and remove the rest of the zip lock bag.
> View attachment 365043
> 
> Now lets add some topping. This is a meat lovers fatty. So it has ham, pepperoni, proscuitto, pulled pork, blended pizza cheese and pizza sauce. First layer is the ham. I like to use the bigger slices as the first layer. They make a good barrier to help prevent blowouts.
> View attachment 365044
> 
> 
> Then add your additional toppings. Keeping in mind to not go to close to the edges of the fatty.
> View attachment 365040
> 
> 
> I like to use shredded cheese in my fatties they seem to roll better.
> View attachment 365047
> 
> 
> Using shredded cheese also allows the sauce to sink into the cheese so it doesn't squeeze out as much.
> View attachment 365050
> 
> 
> The yodeling  process. Carefully roll the parchment paper upwards. Leaving the plastic wrap on the counter. As your rolling try to keep the sausage tight to itself. Also once you've rolled the fattie up a quarter of a turn slide the whole fattie back to the edge of the plastic wrap.
> View attachment 365051
> 
> You should end up with something that looks like this in the center of the plastic wrap.
> View attachment 365048
> 
> 
> Completely cover the fattie with the plastic wrap, twist the ends and spin it around a few times to tighten it up. Then set it in the refrigerator.
> View attachment 365049
> 
> 
> This is the end of part 1. Part 2 will be the weave. Thanks for looking and feel free to offer up any tips.
> 
> Chris


Oh!!! I am SO making this monster! In fact, I will probably make two for leftovers for Mr. Mac & Little Mac  for work! I have never thought of adding sliced meats inside the meatloaf....I add cheese all the time....but this looks like a game changer! 
Thank you for sharing your recipe.


----------



## gmc2003

MamaMac said:


> Oh!!! I am SO making this monster! In fact, I will probably make two for leftovers for Mr. Mac & Little Mac  for work! I have never thought of adding sliced meats inside the meatloaf....I add cheese all the time....but this looks like a game changer!
> Thank you for sharing your recipe.



When you make them I'm positive you'll love them. They are good. Remember the skies the limit when it comes to fillings. Good luck and enjoy!!! Also thank you for the like.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

moachaser
 thanks for the like appreciate it. Sorry for being so late to get back to you.

Chris


----------



## imhungrymk

Thank you for posting this! Do you have a picture of it cooked and cut in half? My question is when you rolled it, was it just to close it around the fIlling making a pocket or does the meat roll on top of it stuff like a swirl inside?


----------



## gmc2003

imhungrymk said:


> Thank you for posting this! Do you have a picture of it cooked and cut in half? My question is when you rolled it, was it just to close it around the fIlling making a pocket or does the meat roll on top of it stuff like a swirl inside?



Here ya go. As for how the insides look. It really depends on how much you put in the fatty and how tight you roll it.






						Fatties, Part Three the finale- smoked it.
					

This is a  three part series:  Part one is the making of a fattie. Fattie turtorial #1 https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fatties-a-step-by-step-on-how-i-make-them-including-bacon-weave-this-is-a-two-part-thread.275822/#post-1834218  Part two is the bacon weave: Fattie turtorial #2...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Here's another one. As you can see it's hard not to overstuff.






						Meat Lovers Pizza Fattie...
					

Well, the wife was gone for the day and we're scheduled to go to a party at her sisters house on Sunday. Since the wife offered to bring something to eat and my pork shots are banned(because the last time or two I brought them everyone filled up on the shots and nobody ate the main course). I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Chris


----------



## gmc2003

imhungrymk
 thanks for the like appreciate it

Chris


----------



## Millberry

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks for kind words and like Jax. Someone earlier mentioned that the tutorial most of us used had lost it's pictures during the site upgrade. Well since I knew I'd be making a couple for this weekend I thought I'd give it a go. I know it's not the original, but hopefully it will help someone with their first try.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks yankee, Our family loves these. Give it a whirl and let your imagination run wild with the filling. Just don't overstuff them(like I did on my first two attempts).
> 
> Chris


Wait..how can he be a yankee. They don't sell PBRs up there!


----------



## gmc2003

Millberry said:


> Wait..how can he be a yankee. They don't sell PBRs up there!


----------



## Millberry

gmc2003 said:


> View attachment 473620


Where is that part in the Bible where Jesus turns water into wine? (Just asking for a friend of mine)


----------



## gmc2003

Millberry said:


> Where is that part in the Bible where Jesus turns water into wine? (Just asking for a friend of mine)



I'm not really into religion, but it's John 2-1.11

Chris


----------



## Millberry

I apologize Chris. That was supposed to be funny


----------



## gmc2003

Millberry said:


> I apologize Chris. That was supposed to be funny



I didn't think you were. No Harm No foul 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

DRKsmoking
 thanks for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------

